# Cheapest Lpg In Sydney



## dkaos (20/9/11)

Hi All,
Was over at my parents place on the weekend and found the cheapest 9KG refill I've seen in a long time. It was $15.99.

It's a servo located on the corner of Marion Street and Edgar St. Condell Park (Near Bankstown).

Don't forget your bullet proof vest!

Cheers,

Clint


----------



## Josh (20/9/11)

I pay that whenever I fill up. I live in Guildford West. The service station on Fairfield Rd is always that price. Every now and then the BP on Horsley Drive between Fairfield and Carramar has $12.99 refills.


----------



## Spork (20/9/11)

Good price.
Gotta take out a 2nd mortgage on the daughters right arm for a refill around here.


----------



## redbeard (21/9/11)

Summer Hill BP was still $16 last time I visited


----------



## QldKev (21/9/11)

cheapest in town here is $22... and it's still shit loads cheaper than Bunnings, who own the f'ing gas lines in WA!


----------



## stux (21/9/11)

BP on Mulgoa Rd (Penrith, near BBQs Galore) does 9KG for 16$ and 4.5KG for 10$

(50c surcharge per bottle for credit cards)


----------



## adz1179 (21/9/11)

Keep an eye out at caltex servo's. Some are Promoting origin energy's refil. $14.99. 
There is one a Berkeley vale if anyone is near the central coast


----------



## mckenry (23/1/12)

Just thought I'd add to this.
9kg Refill at the Speedway petrol station, Victoria Rd, West Ryde, Sydney. $16.95
Not bad considering Swap'n'Go in Bowral is over $30 now!


----------



## petesbrew (23/1/12)

9kg refills for $15.99 at BP North Rocks, NSW.
Near corner of North Rocks Rd & New North Rocks Rd.


----------



## stux (10/2/12)

Just found BBQs Galore are doing 9KG refills for 14.99

Mulgoa Rd Penrith

Amex accepted too

Just picked up an empty for 39.95 too


----------



## Aces High (10/2/12)

QldKev said:


> cheapest in town here is $22... and it's still shit loads cheaper than Bunnings, who own the f'ing gas lines in WA!



Bunnings here in Perth was $19.50 the other day when I picked up a change over bottle, not sure if she priced it wrong or they dropped their price finally, but I just took my gas bottle & got the f... outa there.


----------



## jeffsonia (10/2/12)

yeah bunnings have actually dropped there prices on gas refills, i got a 9kg for $19.50 at Casula.


----------



## Maheel (10/2/12)

Aces High said:


> Bunnings here in Perth was $19.50



some at cannon hill in Brissy (Maybe all over BNE?)


----------



## Tommu-Hiid (11/2/12)

Interesting to hear that Bunnings have dropped their price to 19.95. I've been getting mine from Miranda, the "Speedway" service station on The Boulevard between the Five Ways and Taren Point Rd for the same price. Google Map. Alternative map

Does anyone know of anywhere cheaper in the Sutherland Shire (Sydney south)?


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (6/3/12)

Is this permanent at bunnings? I too was charged 19 odd and said "no the 9kg bottle refill" when I was assured that has always been the price and she said "always had been" I paid grabbed the bottle and high tailed it.

Still is it too good too be true, if I go back will they take me to back back room shrouded in dark green shade cloth and beat me with thin tin shovels that have plastic handles?


----------



## DJR (6/3/12)

Stux said:


> BP on Mulgoa Rd (Penrith, near BBQs Galore) does 9KG for 16$ and 4.5KG for 10$
> 
> (50c surcharge per bottle for credit cards)



Still doing that rate. 

I just swap and go for $32 around the corner from home as it's more convenient... should really buy a second bottle one day


----------



## stux (7/3/12)

DJR said:


> Still doing that rate.
> 
> I just swap and go for $32 around the corner from home as it's more convenient... should really buy a second bottle one day



But the BBQs Galore next door is even better at just $15 for a refill


----------



## stux (11/8/12)

Stux said:


> Just found BBQs Galore are doing 9KG refills for 14.99
> 
> Mulgoa Rd Penrith
> 
> ...



BBQs Galore, Mulgoa Rd, Penrith are no longer doing the 15$ refills, now it will cost you 17.99$

BUT, the BP servo just a few metres down Mulgoa rd are still doing 9KG refills for 16$, cash only


----------



## jpr (11/8/12)

Bunnings dropped the price because Masters started selling swap and go for 19.90. Bunnings are rip off bastards


----------



## DU99 (12/8/12)

refer to this post 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry943606


----------

